# Make sue your wife knows your muzzleloader is not a toy.



## Flintrock (Oct 6, 2009)

A buddy of mine went to get his muzzleloader ready for hunting.When he could not find it,he asked his wife if she knew where it was. She said that she thought it was a toy rifle because it had a plastic stock and shot caps so she gave it away to Goodwill


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 6, 2009)

For real???


----------



## irocz2u (Oct 6, 2009)

gezzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Flintrock (Oct 6, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> For real???


Yes sir.
He though she was kidding but she wasnt


----------



## Backcountry (Oct 6, 2009)

wow, just wow!


----------



## bobman (Oct 6, 2009)

I agree with his wife

and my wifes name isn't Sue


----------



## coolbreezeroho (Oct 6, 2009)

Hope shes a good looker then.......


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Oct 6, 2009)

Hopefully,  it was not a kid that finds it at goodwill!


----------



## WPTC (Oct 6, 2009)

I dont have to worry, my wife is alot smarter than that.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Oct 6, 2009)

WPTC said:


> I dont have to worry, my wife is alot smarter than that.


----------



## Nugefan (Oct 6, 2009)

I hope he slapped that jaw .....





















Just jokin' girls .....


----------



## Flintrock (Oct 6, 2009)

What we have here is a failure to communicate


----------



## bobman (Oct 6, 2009)

Flintrock said:


> What we have here is a failure to communicate



Uh we are talkin about wives right


----------



## WPTC (Oct 6, 2009)

bobman said:


> Uh we are talkin about wives right



I was thinking the same thing


----------



## SimpleMan (Oct 6, 2009)

I am surprised Goodwill took it. I think I would be at the store when they opened!!


----------



## jnester (Oct 6, 2009)

thats' just an excuse to buy a pro hunter


----------



## .50 cal. flinter (Oct 6, 2009)

Just go out an buy a custom flintlock! real bp all the way!


----------



## Plumcreekhunter (Oct 8, 2009)

She must be a yankee


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 8, 2009)

Which Goodwill?


----------



## fish30523 (Oct 9, 2009)

Man I got a super sweet deal on a muzzelloader at good will store 20$


----------



## wandering cowboy (Oct 9, 2009)

Hey if it had a plastic stock and 209 caps it was a toy not a real muzzleloader!!!  LOL


----------



## WaddleWhacker (Oct 9, 2009)

a new muzzle loader and a divorce...you cant go wrong with a deal like that


----------



## leoparddog (Oct 9, 2009)

He obviously hasn't trained her well enuf or she knew it wasn't a toy.  Likely she wanted him to go to the Flower and Home show during the weekend of the BP Opener.

Sounds like a reason to buy a much nicer rifle to me.  That will teach her.


----------



## DROPPINEM (Oct 9, 2009)

Yes it is a good reason to buy a new rifle but i would still be VERY ILL.....She needs a good


----------



## jkdodge (Oct 10, 2009)

you cant fix stupid!!


----------



## duckdawgdixie (Oct 10, 2009)

WaddleWhacker said:


> a new muzzle loader and a divorce...you cant go wrong with a deal like that



thats what i was thinkin, if my wife did that id give her to goodwill


----------



## duke13 (Oct 13, 2009)

You'd think the weight would give it away!  

That would be the gun , not the wife!!!!


----------



## theroaddog (Oct 13, 2009)

so what town was this in ?
I love to support the good folks down at goodwill


----------



## gokorn1 (Oct 13, 2009)

WPTC said:


> I dont have to worry, my wife is alot smarter than that.



did she make you type that


----------



## Buzz (Oct 13, 2009)

jkdodge said:


> you cant fix stupid!!



Dang that's what I was thinking.


----------



## biggdogg (Oct 15, 2009)

take her brand new clothes and shoes to goodwill and tell her you thought they were outdated.


----------



## EMC-GUN (Oct 15, 2009)

wandering cowboy said:


> Hey if it had a plastic stock and 209 caps it was a toy not a real muzzleloader!!!  LOL



Kinda what I was thinking!!


----------



## quigleysharps4570 (Oct 15, 2009)

Flintrock said:


> She said that she thought it was a toy rifle because it had a plastic stock and shot caps



How'd she know it shot caps?
Something don't sound right about her story.


----------



## LLove (Oct 15, 2009)

poooooh my god  how can you not tell the difference?? 


if they divorce and the judge is a hunter.. she's screwed.


----------



## ironhead7544 (Nov 22, 2009)

A little OT but dont leave your rifle loaded.  We had an incident near here at a yard sale.  A person was shot with a muzzle loader.  Something could happen to you and people dont understand muzzle loaders.  I always check for a load but someone else may think its a toy.


----------



## tcward (Nov 22, 2009)

Flintrock said:


> What we have here is a failure to communicate



what we have here is a idiot.....


----------



## Milkman (Nov 22, 2009)

The problem your friend  is permitting her access to his "stuff".................... I would be selling some of that toy stuff sitting and hanging around the house if I was him.


----------

